# Caught my husband with another girl in bed



## kimmelk (Feb 1, 2018)

My husband and I live in different cities, it's a 2 hrs plane ride away. When I noticed that there was a change in our routine I had the feeling there was something wrong. we had one netflix account and ive noticed hes been watching sex movies like 50 shades, naked and unusual movies that arent his genre of choice. also he havent texted me properly for days, he's been making dramas that he wants to quit his job w/c was unusual so i told him since he was having such dilemma that i go to him so that he wont feel sad but he was making a lot of excuses not for me to push thru. so I decided to give him a visit. it was already 3am in the morning when i arrived due to the delays of the flight. when i have arrived in our room in the house i knocked without even talking and when he opened the door i opened the lights he was shocked to see me and was trying to close the door so i pushed back and saw a woman in our bed!!! yes in our freaking bed!!!! while he was wearing boxers the girl covered herself as i shouted who's that woman my husband hugged me so that i cant move and when i got near the woman still wrapped in OURRRRR comforter he grabbed me and pinned me down and pulled me out of the room and said that we talk so i told them no go ahead enjoy your party **** her all you want im leaving. so he followed me out than i ran back in the house locked everything so that he couldnt get inside i got a knife and ran upstairs where the girl was then she locked the door i kicked it until it broke making my way in then found out the girl just jumped off the balcony and my awesome husband took her to where the cabs are. so i wripped off all of her clothes and walked out of the house then saw his car coming back so i hid. and went to a hotel. anyway so i went back to the airport went home and he flood messages me actually not so much tho. then he said he couldnt go home since he doesnt have money so hes asking to go back so i did we talked and he said he'd do everything just give him a chance even just for the kids but up until now im not sure i my decision was right. im not happy when i see him. i think he's not even showing remorse at all. although he cries begs at one point but still i dont feel like im happy. and i cannot stop myself from asking questions. everything replays in my head. i plan again to go back home stay in the house where his parents gave us then leave soon when im stable enough to provide for my kids. will this work?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

He has probably been cheating on you all along. It's very hard, if not impossible, to maintain a marriage long distance like that. You may as well just file for divorce.

I get that you were upset, but your seem prone to angry violence. YOu need to avoid anyone who puts you in a position to pull a knife adn ripp up someone's clothing. Get real.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

This story is epic. Anyway, living apart is a recipe for disaster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

Your husband is cheating on you all along. You have great anger and that is understandable. However, getting a knife to kill the OW is not a good solution. You need to divorce, before you hurt someone seriously. Your husband is a cheater and most likely will cheat again. Let him go before you go to jail for your children's sake if not for yours.


----------



## Spoons027 (Jun 19, 2017)

This is really a mess. Honestly, I think he's just blowing smoke out of his a$$ about wanting to work it out. Please start protecting yourself and your children, and get yourself into IC. He has shown who he's willing to protect, and for you to be driven to the point of wielding a knife and ripping the OW's clothes should be enough incentive to get away from him.

Heck, why didn't he just stay with his girlfriend if he has no place to go?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

If you knife a cheater and his OW.
You knife the hot-air balloon that keeps you aloft, out of prison.

You can replace a husband, a boy friend, at will, at anytime.

You cannot replace the years you spent in a ten by ten cell.

Life is precious, most people are not.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm very sorry this happened. The one bright side is that you have no question about what is going on 

OTOH, getting a knife was a really really bad idea. No matter the cause, threatening someone with a lethal weapon could land you in prison. 

He is at fault here. Don't do anything that will put you away and let him continue his life with this other woman. Get an attorney, use the law - that is what is it for.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

A knife? 

Now, I am going to TRY to not throw stones because I HAVE NEVER CAUGHT MY HUSBAND IN BED WITH ANOTHER WOMAN.

But wow... That is already a jailable offense where I live. 

Seriously leave him. Not because he is beyond redemption but you may actually be. I don't mean spiritual redemption... I mean rational redemption. You cant let ANYONE take you that far in anger. This other woman may have known NOTHING about you. Maybe he lied and said he was not married, for arguments sake she could have been entirely innocent and under false understanding. But your husband is the slime ball... Honestly he is.... Ugh... men who cheat in a marital bed are just below the bar. 

I really think you should divorce... Get in therapy and work on the anger you have or what ever emotions that led you to get a knife and break down a door. I do not think you are a horrible person, and I do think in SOME respects you had just cause, but them dying is NOT worth you going to prison for murder or assault. You mentioned kids.... Think of them. 

Wishing you well... This is such a sad story.


----------

